
Netflix: Encoding for streaming - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.netflix.com/2008/11/encoding-for-streaming.html
======
mturmon
Interesting, but three years old. The two things of interest to me: the
variety of source materials they have to encode from, and the fact that their
player (at the time) increases or decreases bitrate on-the-fly depending on
bandwidth.

Anyone got a more recent source for what they're doing?

